# Another Contest Complete in Pa



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Guysyou wanted me to keep you informed so here it is .. 2 contest this past weekend . the small one i got 1st and 2nd and the big contest I got 1st with a 16 lb red. you can check out the resaults @ cresson sportsmans club their all posted . killed 8 kinda slow but quality was good .. finaly seeing some yotes but no shooting yet . only one contest to go and that one is worth 20,000 $ yes you heard that right for the biggest dog . so i need a 50lb yote to get close to first . so 3 days of no sleep ,but if you get the king i can buy more hunting stuff.... but theirs 6,ooo people sighned up so thats alot of people..ile let ya know how i make out ...keep your camo on ......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

trappertommy said:


> Hey Guysyou wanted me to keep you informed so here it is .. 2 contest this past weekend . the small one i got 1st and 2nd and the big contest I got 1st with a 16 lb red. you can check out the resaults @ cresson sportsmans club their all posted . killed 8 kinda slow but quality was good .. finaly seeing some yotes but no shooting yet . only one contest to go and that one is worth 20,000 $ yes you heard that right for the biggest dog . so i need a 50lb yote to get close to first . so 3 days of no sleep ,but if you get the king i can buy more hunting stuff.... but theirs 6,ooo people sighned up so thats alot of people..ile let ya know how i make out ...keep your camo on ......


 I'll mail you a dog for a cut!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I got a 50 pounder in the freezer!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol Its hole! Holy Cow 6000 people! Thats a hell of a dent in the predator dept!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

6000 people holy crap. I can't imagine being in a hunt like that. Anyway shoot straight and good luck. Congrats on the other two wins.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a crazy number of people, Wow!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris.....that might be a good place to hand out free cozies !!









Tommy best of luck ! I think your best luck for yotes would be western Pa. But...that is only based on a friend who lives near the boarder in Ohio. Keep it safe and have fun !! Rest up b4 the event, and it looks like warm weather !


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

ide take a frozen one but they cut open and check all the winners... alot of cheeters for a prize of 20,000 plus. wish it would work thow !!!! and buy the way are dogs look difrent than the western ones . some kinda red wolf breed or something ..


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How about a 54 pound Ohio yote alive and well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There you go take him in on a leash, just tell them to watch their fingers when temping him.LOL


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 11, 2011)

I think he meant western Pa tommy...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck Tommy ! Yeah I bet alot of guys try to cheat for that money. Hope they are checking for signs of trap marks and previous kills and get caught. Too bad there are those who mess it up for the honest guys.

I was only joking...and hope you realize it. Actually that yote is tanned and lays on my couch in my Holland, Oh home. Not on a leash like YD mentioned.

Shoot straight and may your lead fly true.


----------

